# NCN 76 - Round the Forth



## top-tube (30 Aug 2010)

Cycled out from Edinburgh on Saturday and picked up the NCN 76, with the intention of following the route, as mapped by Sustrans. I had thought about taking the road bike, but was soon glad I didn't. Great scenery, and access to places around the Forth and views I had never seen before.

Around Bo'ness, I got the distinct impression that the route had been designed by a blind man with a map and a crayon - carrying bike up steps, distinctly off road sections through woods. But again was introduced to a Roman Fortlet, James Watt's cottage and Kinneil house - bits of Bo'ness I had never been aware of, after many visits there in the car.

Last sections through the grounds of Hopetoun House and the Dalmeny estate were brilliant - again scenery that you just cannot access from the road, and would have been difficult on a road bike.

So, like many cycle routes, this was far from direct, but would have been poorer if it was. Odo read 73 miles on returning to Leith, which was unintentional, but good practice for the PfS 100 miler. A recommended fun day out.


----------



## Scotmitchy (30 Aug 2010)

That sounds really good fun, well done you.

Living in Bo'ness I can attest to the fact the cycle route is deliberately obtuse, and also takes in the toughest hill in the town, when there is a more direct and less steep alternative!


----------



## HJ (30 Aug 2010)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Sustrans, I often wonder if Sustrans route planners ever visit the route on the ground or do they just draw it on a map, then go out in a car to put the signs...


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of Sustrans, I often wonder if Sustrans route planners ever visit the route on the ground or do they just draw it on a map, then go out in a car to put the signs...



They don't actually exist!

Most routes are designed, surveyed and built by the local Council.... all Sustrans can do is offer advice, and point to defects. Whether the Council does or not is beyond Sustrans


----------



## HLaB (30 Aug 2010)

HJ said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of Sustrans, I often wonder if Sustrans route planners ever visit the route on the ground or do they just draw it on a map, then go out in a car to put the signs...



They'll do almost anything to avoid main roads, up steps dodgy tracks etc. Before I realised to only use section of their path I came across NCN 1, part of the route goes up Binn Hill (near Burntisland) its a off road 10%er. IIRC this is it but I think Sustrans have took it off their web site, its now 5 years later a proposed route


----------



## HJ (30 Aug 2010)

Yep, done that one, at the top there was a sign saying it was a Millennium Fund funded route, I remember wondering what the money had been spent on...


----------



## wulz (31 Aug 2010)

Im also a fellow leither, and also found out about the 76 the hard way last saturday. I left leith and headed to the hawes inn via the number 1 deciding to come back using the 76. Unfortunately my girlfriend and i were on our road bikes which was fun round dalmeny and even more fun near crammond doing the steps with my sidis on, very entertaining!

only a small jaunt for us tho as she is quite new to the road bike idea, it was kind of forced on her when i gave her my year old trek 1.5 so i could justify scoring a Kuota kebel.... 

I defo got the feeling that the 76 was not really for road bikes but it was still quite nice all the same.

Cheers


----------



## alecstilleyedye (31 Aug 2010)

i followed 76 (i think) back to edinburgh from culross before using 1 to get from n queensferry to cramond brig.

the slope which you go up to the bridge from north queensferry is bloody steep if you're on a road bike with race gearing


----------



## Ravenbait (31 Aug 2010)

I got so hopelessly lost on that route round Cramond last year. Ended up being able to see my flat but not able to reach it because there wasa river in the way and no bridge. Phoned home, almost in tears of rage and frustration, having spent hours navigating offroad tracks on a 70" fixed with 23mm tyres, had a good rant about Sustrans then walked/minced my way home over the space of another couple of hours.

Every time I try a Sustrans route it sucks like a Dyson.

Sam


----------



## snorri (31 Aug 2010)

The OP obviously had plenty of time and a good sense of humour, both essential requirements if many NCN routes are to be enjoyed to the full.


----------



## HLaB (31 Aug 2010)

I still remember the once I took it, I was detoured along a dodgy rough track (near Culross I think) that runs parallel to a nice quiet B road, why ? I think Sustrans now use a surfaced path in that area, I just use the road.


----------



## Seamab (31 Aug 2010)

HLaB said:


> I still remember the once I took it, I was detoured along a dodgy rough track (near Culross I think) that runs parallel to a nice quiet B road, why ? I think Sustrans now use a surfaced path in that area, I just use the road.


This route was a rather poorly attended CC Ecosse ride last year. I'm sure we never entered Boness but turned left at the top of the hill after the climb out of Linlithgow and made our way down to Grangemouth via country roads. It was a struggle finding the route through the town. It was a good day out i recall with a bit of off road near Charleston.


----------

